# Brian Jaques



## HobbitKing (May 13, 2004)

Brian Jaques writes the Redwall series and is a really good fantasy writer. Making good use of animals in his stories and giving them personalities to make them seem more human-like.


----------



## Leapord (May 13, 2004)

Agreed.  He was one of the first authors I started reading as a kid, and I still enjoy his books


----------



## Triumvirate (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, I liked a lot of the Redwall series, but I'd have to say that I had to struggle to get through Mariel of Redwall, it was the worst book I've read in the entire series.  Other than that I've enjoyed the series immensely.


----------



## Leapord (May 13, 2004)

Mariel of Redwall was actually one of my favorites.  Not because the writing was all that great; I just liked the character.


----------



## Farror (May 13, 2004)

I enjoy the stories, but I find the writing to be of a somewhat poor quality.


----------



## Leapord (May 14, 2004)

They were originally children's books, so that doesn't surprise me much.  And yes, the writing quality isn't all that great.


----------



## Tyson (May 17, 2004)

At first I liked these books but now not so much it is a weird series to me now but if you like those books read Watership down I like this still and it is a classic.


----------



## Tyson (May 28, 2004)

> You know i don't necesserally think these books are bad or boring.  there just a bit overwhelming at times.  kind of like the first land before time was good then the sequel was cool at first but by the seventh instalment people were bored.


 -Antares


----------



## Leapord (May 29, 2004)

Watership Down is indeed a good read, although completely different in spirit from the Redwall series.  Watership down is much more serious and adult-like than any of the Redwall books.  The only true similarity is the concept of talking animals, in my opinion.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2004)

I would agree but i still consider it much better because it doesn't repeat over and over and so I like it better. Yes it is more adult like and it is a good read if you llike those kind of books, and I do.


----------



## Leapord (May 29, 2004)

Watership Down is a single book, which makes it difficult to repeat similar ideas in the way you are talking about.  Brian Jacques hasn't come up with too much in the way of truly original ideas for Redwall lately, so the later books have become relatively dull.  Watership Down doesn't have this problem since there are no sequels of any kind.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2004)

True to true.


----------



## Dustin (Jun 9, 2004)

Brian Jacques wrote a version of 'The Flying Dutchman' too, he earns my vote! Redwall series wern't bad :X


----------



## Zassiliss (Jul 8, 2004)

They're good, but sometimes he repeats various themes and things. It's like an equation and he just keeps on changing the variables.
And it's working. They're awesome.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 9, 2004)

I read a couple of the them, but they seemed pretty boring.


----------

